# The myth about no symptoms?



## Drtee1953 (Apr 6, 2016)

Everywhere I have read that there are really no symptoms of thyroid cancer. Anecdotally, though, I read how people felt a common list of complaints, most similar to those of hypothyroidism. I certainly have felt like crap for a couple of years: hair loss, brittle nails, dry skin, pain all over, and increasing, debilitating exhaustion. These were surely a symptom of something.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, h-e-double-L. I had symptoms. My voice hurt for a couple of years. My throat felt crowded. And looking back, I thought it was completely normal to be visiting with my in-laws and sneak off to a bedroom for a nap. As in...I simply could not stay awake to actually visit with them. That should have been embarrassing, but I really had no choice, so it felt completely normal. I think.

Anyway...that was 5 years ago, and I haven't taken a nap at anyone else's house since.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think usually the thinking is that the thyroid cancer itself is symptom-less, but that thyroid dysfunction usually associated with Hashi's or Graves, which often goes hand in hand with cancer DOES cause symptoms.


----------

